# Share a random fact about your fursona/persona!



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

I was interested in making this thread for some time, as I enjoy learning about others' characters. Feel free to share any random fact about your fursona, persona, oc, or any other character of yours who you just want to share a fact about! For example, what is the origin of their name? Do they have any odd habits? Do they have any markings with special meaning behind them? Do they share a similarity to you in real life? What is their family like? What do they smell like?

I will start off with a fact about my persona. Like most werewolves, Lupin has a weakness to silver. The material burns him, and can actually melt away his flesh or cause permanent scarring with prolonged exposure to the material. He is usually able to sniff it out for his own safety, but usage of a silver bullet would surely badly injure, or even kill him.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 15, 2021)

I think this is the first time I've met you, so allow me to say hello :3 
Great idea for a thread.

Nexus doesn't breath fire like traditional Western dragons. He instead breaths a heavy concentrated laser burst.
Very similar to the Spartan Laser from Halo X3


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2021)

Guifrog's somewhat addicted to ants, and if he eats too much, touching his skin will give you a free trip to wonderland; if he doesn't, you'll be safe after hugging him


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Franz blitzenstark has his name in honor to tony stark
And Wynstar Francesca Wynn as my female preferred names! :3

His name has passed by maaany changes!

From my second name, my first name an a random generated name; Tomash Segers which I never felt totally right

When I discovered my gender identity or at least gender non conformity, I did pick Franz as a gender neutral name (tho it is masculine)
And after infinity war iirc
I did thought in giving him a surname and Blitzenstark did appear as I Didn't wanted to surnane him solely Stark.

Blitzenstark = strong thunder!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 15, 2021)

Ozzie's muzzle, whilst it wasn't originally intended as such, really got me thinking about how aggressively paranoid I was about COVID when the first wave hit. 

Like, I went into full hermit mode and wore masks every second I was outside. 

My mum's got like a million health issues and I knew she wouldn't cope with COVID well so I kinda freaked out. 

Anyway so he wears that big old thing because his species (Thylacoleo Carnifex) has (or rather, had) the strongest bite force of any terrestrial mammal, comparable to a shark or a saltwatee crocodile, and well, he's cripplingly paranoid that he'll freak out and kill someone, so he voluntarily wears it whilst in public. 

As for the others:

- Stephanie's design was mostly based off a Skyrim character I was using at the time. This character was also a kleptomaniac alcoholic with parental issues, so I dropped those because I couldn't relate. She's also my main - Ozzie is only my PFP on here because he's new. Finally, she's also the only OC I've told anyone irl about - I'm like 90% sure the person in question is a furry and she was super enthusiastic and kept encouraging me. 

- Those traits got shunted onto my secondary, Iza, who is based off a much older character sharing the name of the character I based Stephanie off (Dar'Rija) 

- Constantine is actually named after the Scottish Kings (Constantín in Old Gaelic) - me and my mum had been reading a bunch on the Scottish Kings at the time and I felt it fit for an aggressive, authoritarian character. 

- The first couple of drafts of Zalifa were comissions done by people on Amino. The first was free, by a guy named Prickly_pears who was super enthusiastic about the idea - but for some reason it was missing an arm and his head? And on closer inspection that's a theme in his art? Idk why but I didn't say anything because it was free and he's a nice guy. Odd though. You can see it on my TH.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

•Annabelle had escaped death three times.

•Tiffany has mild traits of narcissism.

•Opal used to shoplift as a tween, until she got caught and was humiliated. Never did it again after that.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2021)

Jin is a shapeshifter cuz I'm too indecisive with what species I want him to be. But he definitely prefers taur form.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2021)

Aside from being capable of humanoid speech, Pik lives like any other bird.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 15, 2021)

Spoiler: HUGE Image of my Characters!








I guess we'll start right to left with my main character down to the last member of his group.

1) Liuxing (流星),

He's not an alcoholic but he does seem to have inherited an ability his father and uncle have where getting drunk increases your mental clarity/focus and increases the effectiveness of your powers. Interestingly enough, he's also mostly referred to by a nickname (Liuxing meaning meteor in this case) similar to his uncle and father.

2) Sakchai (later changed to Saenchai)

This isn't related to his powers but he happened to end up growing with insane bone density. You will literally break your hand if you punch him in the face. And then when he hits you back, that's gonna be a real trip.

3) Oya

She is the only member of the group with an actual body count. Those bones that she's wearing had to come from somewhere you know...Despite her being a woman and an actual killer, she ends up being the "overprotective big sister" of the group.

4) [James Johann Johnathan Joshua Josiah Jeremy Jeffery Julian...] Jackson

Only member of the group to go by an alias. The only thing we really know is that his last name is actually Jackson. Is the oldest and smartest of the group with actual academic merits and credited in some research projects. His favorite hobbies involve fashion and clothes and he's actually picked out a slick set of new clothing for our other characters on the B-side of their reference sheets. Liuxing gets a simple but elegant white, button-up dress shirt, black slacks, black blazer, and fashionable black, leather boots. Sakchai also gets a white dress shirt but with jeans and a heavy, tan coat. Oya gets a tight halter turtleneck sweater and black form-fitting pants with a nice hat to compliment the outfit. Magdi/Majdi gets a black and white suit, slacks, and blazer combo but with an huge black trenchcoat along with an equally large hat. And Jackson himself wears his usual tuxedo with a red tie.

5) Magdi/Majdi

Right off the bat, his name has two pronunciations depending on what language you speak (Arabic or Egyptian). He's the youngest but is also physically the strongest and biggest of the group. Ironically enough, he's actually a non-combative.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There's also a ton of other fun facts if you want to hear about them!


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2021)

Random fact #2 with Jin...
If he is disabled (stunned, dazed, knocked unconscious, or forced to fall asleep due to magic), he's knocked out of whatever form he's currently in, and back to his default form as an anthro boar-scorpion. However, it's not the case with his griffin-phoenix form.


Spoiler: epic birb










This is based on the idea that phoenixes return to life from their ashes. In Jin's case though, not that dramatic, it's just he can retain the form better.


----------



## Eremurus (May 15, 2021)

Eremurus loves chocolate. It is her favourite food.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 15, 2021)

everything under my clothes is naturally mosaic censored.  not actual censoring, i just look like that


----------



## Xitheon (May 16, 2021)

Buck hates Doberman pinschers. He's just a rabbit but he'll go apeshit and bite/scratch the fuck out of them if they even look at him funny.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Buck hates Doberman pinschers. He's just a rabbit but he'll go apeshit and bite/scratch the fuck out of them if they even look at him funny.


Stephanie gets super anxious around rabbits - they're the primary prey of wild Lynxes


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2021)

Random fact #3 with Jin...
Regardless of what form he turns into, his golden-yellow color schemes remain the same.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 16, 2021)

Toka's marking are bioluminescent and will glow voluntarily or under black light and certain low light conditions


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2021)

Iza's species is usually golden in colour. Melanistic Oncilla like her only appear in 1/5 births. She's naturally Black, the red markings are paint.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2021)

Shane McNair said:


> The origin of his name is a good subject, so I'll go with that.
> 
> The name "McNair" and the fact that he's a border collie would probably give you a clue that he has Scottish heritage. "McNair" is one of several Anglicized forms of a name that is considered to have multiple origins. Two of these are that it could derive from the the Gaelic name "Mac Iain Uidhir", meaning "the son of sallow John", or "Mac an Oighre" meaning "son of the heir".
> 
> ...


The Border Reivers are super interesting. I actually (officially, I study in Liverpool so I spent most of my time there) live in the Borders so I hear about them every now and then. There's a famous tower near my town - Smailholm, which was sacked by them.


----------



## Tyll'a (May 16, 2021)

Tyll'a was once a slave.  His owner ended up freeing and marrying him.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 16, 2021)

May as well share a couple more. Here's a link to my post for reference: https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...out-your-fursona-persona.1674534/post-7091068

Luixing and Sakchai actually sort of swap eye colors when they activate their powers. Liuxing goes from dark red to pale blue while Sakshai goes from blue to a reddish-orange (yellow if he's exerting himself to the max).

There is a scene where, for literally no reason at all, Liuxing's uncle open-palm slaps the fuck out of Oya to the point of knocking her out and just casually continues as if nothing happened.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 16, 2021)

they tried to unplug me once during development. 
i҉͉̤̬͓ t̲̬a͝u͍̩̮g̢h͍̮̤̞̭t ͚̯̦͍̜t̫̖̲̝h͚͖͖͙̗ͅe̵͇̻̟̦̻ͅm̪͠ ̴̞̳͉a͕̰̜͓ͅ ̪̤͙͖h̻e̻̩̝͙͘l͏͎̝̗̤̗̰͚p̖f̗̭u̢̳̗l̢͖ ̘̜̦̥̥̯l̤͇͇̭̤ͅe̵̝̘͖͖͈̪s͍s͙͖̥̦̪̕ͅo̮̯̙͙̩͓n͖͎̹͔͓͡​


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> There is a scene where, for literally no reason at all, Liuxing's uncle open-palm slaps the fuck out of Oya to the point of knocking her out and just casually continues as if nothing happened.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2021)

Random fact #4 with Jin...
His favorite weapon is pole-hammer, but his go-to when used with gravity magic are shields and kanabo.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 16, 2021)

As a bat, Casey actually has decent eyesight, but prefers to use their ears more anyway


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 16, 2021)

BassFoxBoog is suspicious of salted caramel choccy and peanut butter choccy 
It can’t be that good and not be the work of some demonic coven


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 16, 2021)

The interesting fact for the day is.. Blue has a twin sister, who is queen of a place called Oblivion. If you leave Oblivion, you forget about it. Making it a safe and secretive place.. but this also makes blue royalty at home, which is why he likes to leave elsewhere and explore, since he doesn't really like the royal lifestyle, he left that to his sister.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2021)

Is technically one of my only demon characters who is purely gay, and isn't "bisexual" just to corrupt people.

And as an additinoal random fact, he is fully aware of whenever or not an item has been conjured into the world, and as such does not value it. Although he will of course try to scam people with his own conjured goods, but he is fully aware of any conjured goods or fakes due to his immensely greedy powers.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 17, 2021)

Maelstrom was born during the spring, when the water along the coastline is turbulent and unpredictable.  Strong currents form whirlpools and riptides.  She immediately took to them, though, swimming and playing, and so she was named for them.  Maelstrom.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 17, 2021)

Random fact #5 with Jin...
He much prefers fruits and vegetables in his diet. However this isn't because of him being able to shapeshift into other species, it's just his preference.


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

my oc's first appearance was when he was getting eaten by a carnivorous plant


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

•Annabelle is a wonderful cook.

•Tiffany only knows how to cook Ramen soup.

•Opal inherited her father's wealth, she has someone to cook for her. Or she'll goes to Panera or Starbucks to eat once in a while.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2021)

Random fact #6 with Jin...

He prefers video game soundtracks much, much more than the "mainstream" ones.


----------



## Irsibil (May 18, 2021)

Hi, I am new here, so I start introduce my fursona.
Her name is Ryska, she is lynx-like feline. And some random facts:
* She love nature. She is also a very good gardener.
* She has a weakness for wolves.
* She has a dark spot above the navel. It's in the same place as I personally have a birthmark.
* Her coat is light, because I can't sunbathe too much.


----------



## Yuki97103 (May 18, 2021)

Here's a fact about Yuki!

- She has these designs on her that vaguely resembles an Easter egg, that's because I was born right before Easter break! ^^


----------



## hologrammaton (May 19, 2021)

(\/) 
(owo)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 19, 2021)

Terry is actually an 'odd eye cat'.(heterochromia)
#themoreyouknow


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 19, 2021)

Iza *will* steal anything not nailed down

Heck, she'll even try and steal that too.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 19, 2021)

I figured I would share another fact about Lupin.

The stereotypes of his species definitely match up with the real thing. He has the appetite of a wolf, even in human form, and he eats unbelievable amounts of food. Even so, he always makes it a habit to have a healthy and balanced diet, even despite his gluttony.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 19, 2021)

•Annabelle cries if anyone yells at her.

•Tiffany will yell back even louder at anyone who yells at her.

•Opal will be stern and assertive with those who try to yell at her, for she is very emotionally mature for a 19 year old.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 19, 2021)

I projected an aura around me that made 'normal' people believe I was just a person wearing a costume.

Now that I'm literally all grown up, it's the same, except they believe I'm a *possibly group of people* controlling a huge animatronic. 

Only smol children see me as the real me... or at least the toy me.


----------



## Foxridley (May 19, 2021)

In my fursona's semi-abandoned backstory, he was given to a human family to raise him, because other kitsune would not look kindly on his mother having a half-regular-fox offspring.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 19, 2021)

Constantine outright killed Iza's parents when she was young, and forcefully adopted her. To say he was a bad father would put it mildly.

She ran away at age 13. I don't think he ever really loved her as a parent, but he was still incredibly distraught over this, pushing him further towards insanity.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 19, 2021)

Marius has a nest in the grassy sand dunes of the Jersey shore with a hidden finished basement.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 20, 2021)

In the first page of this thread, I had talked about Liuxing inheriting an ability from his father involving the consumption of alcohol. Let's talk about something didn't inherit. Liuxing did NOT inherit his father's unimaginable strength. Liuxing is a strong young man, don't get me wrong. But even after his training and reaching his maximum potential, Liuxing was nowhere even near his father's strength before he passed away.

If his father was still alive, there'd be no story. He'd just annihilate every villain in my comic that encounters his family cause he's just that strong.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2021)

Random fact #7 with Jin...

He has a counterpart named Nijin in a different universe ; the only difference between them is the opposite color schemes. Nijin is mostly silver-white on his fur, scales, skin etc ; his weapons are golden-yellow.
The two always have eating competitions together but the results are always a tie.


----------



## Feileks (May 21, 2021)

She doesn't like being called shorty.


----------



## Lusaire (May 21, 2021)

Lusaire's name was a name I originally made up for use in MMOs as a kid. When I was little I had a habit of making up random names for my characters instead of using real ones (although like anything else, I'm sure Lusaire exists as an actual word/name somewhere in the world). I've used it and various different iterations of it over the years. It just seemed fitting to use it for my fursona too, since I'm comfortable with it, it's pretty unique, and it's basically never taken on any game or social media platform I go on, which is a nice added bonus. It has a neat high fantasy feel to it as well, which fits with him being a unicorn/dragon hybrid.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 21, 2021)

Lusaire said:


> Lusaire's name was a name I originally made up for use in MMOs as a kid. When I was little I had a habit of making up random names for my characters instead of using real ones (although like anything else, I'm sure Lusaire exists as an actual word/name somewhere in the world). I've used it and various different iterations of it over the years. It just seemed fitting to use it for my fursona too, since I'm comfortable with it, it's pretty unique, and it's basically never taken on any game or social media platform I go on, which is a nice added bonus. It has a neat high fantasy feel to it as well, which fits with him being a unicorn/dragon hybrid.


Oooo names

Stephanie got her name when I asked a friend for suggestions and she was like "lmao steve from minecraft" and then uhhh the feminine version actually fit her super well

Iza got her name from https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/ 's portuguese section because her species is native to Brazil

Constantine gets his name from the three Scottish Kings named Constantine (Causantin Mac Cinaeda I [862-877], Causantin Mac Aeda II [900-943], Causantin Mac Cuilein Calvus III [995-997]), who i'd been researching at the time as a hobby. I wanted something authoritative to match his personality, yet regal in contrast to hint to his past.

Zalifa got theirs like Iza, from https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/ 's Malagasy section. However, I actually got a few and ran a series of polls. They could've also been named Claude, Emilie, Tsiraka or Simone.

Ozzie got his because uhhhhh his species is australian. also it's short for oswald, and he comes from a wealthy background but doesn't like to associate with it, hence he prefers the dimutive form.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 21, 2021)

Uh...

She’s a bearded dragon? I didn’t think that far, lol.


----------



## Eremurus (May 21, 2021)

Eremurus is a mechanical engineer. For Tauren, this is an uncommon profession.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 21, 2021)

This might be something you find humorous but, I assure you, it does make sense. Sakchai gets high every time he uses his powers.

Let me explain, his wraps (the ropes that he wraps around his hands, biceps, calves, and forehead) are traditionally supposed to be made of hemp. Sakchai's power involves fire so you put two and two together and well.......my man gets toked every time he fights due to the hemp ropes he uses getting burnt up. It's actually designed this way to complement Liuxing, who gets extremely excited when he fights, whereas Sakchai gets more chill.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 21, 2021)

Him being a tiger shark, one of the largest shark species on the planet, Zachary is 7'5". His stripes can also glow a light teal, meaning he is bioluminescent


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 21, 2021)

I haven't officially debuted her yet (I. E. The only art I have is a rough trace job I can't post) but my new girl, Victoria, initially dove into the criminal underworld purely to help finance her father's failing tailor's shop. 

I'm gonna try and get my first proper art of her done tomorrow, now that her design, personality and role relative to my other characters is defined.

(She's a Bearded Vulture, before anyone asks)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2021)

Jin's shape-shifting power was actually taught by his adopted daughter Galaxy (thanks again @Snowfurry360 sweetie !). In return, he teaches and trains her how to use gravity magic (mainly black hole) and handle weapons.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 21, 2021)

These are just some minor fun facts about my other characters.


Jackson, much like his fellow classmates, was part of important research back in his home country but was never actually credited in the published paper by his professor.
Magdi/Majdi wraps his keffiyeh (head scarf) in such a way that he can turn it either right or left to protect his face from the harsh sunlight of his home country depending on which way he's facing.
Oya, since she's a cheetah, can let out a very loud chirp that she utilizes in fights or hunts.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

•Annabelle's favorite food is chicken

•Tiffany's favorite food is tacos

• Opal's favorite food is sushi


----------



## Dynamostic (May 24, 2021)

Blaine was created to represent my more masculine side. She was literally made yesterday and has no art yet, but she's already quite dear to me atm.
I'm a cis female and I'm straight, so I've always felt a little weird about being more androgynous.
Blaine is sort of what I want to be. She embraces both her femininity and masculinity simultaneously and has plenty of confidence. 
I was looking for a fursona species and was reading about female hyenas. Then it started to fall into place. Females are the dominate gender in hyena society and female spotted hyenas are also larger than the males. Interestingly enough, female hyenas also posses pseudo-penises. Weird right? 
Anyway, I thought that seemed perfect for an androgynous fursona. She possesses feminine and masculine traits both in terms of her body and in terms of her mind.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 24, 2021)

Ezekiel the vaporeon loves bugs, insects and spiders. When he sees any in his home, he puts them in a cup and releases them outside. He lives in a warmer climate, so he lets the bugs out all year round. Also, he's never seen snow before.


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 24, 2021)

Facts about my main OC, Isaac Ryder:
1. Due to his mutant-like nature and dragon blood, he'll live to about 300-400.
2. Harmful substances have little effect on him nowadays, especially alcohol and smoking. It takes quite a bit to get him tipsy.
3.He has an Irezumi (Just Japanese for Tattoo. Image below.) of the Yellow Emperor Dragon on his back. I did this as I am a fan of the Yakuza game series and Ryuji Goda from Yakuza 2. It's only the Inks on Isaac, and represents him being a 'fake dragon king.' At least that's how it feels to him.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)

Jin barely drinks any sort of beer or alcohol at all, he just finds the taste "unbearable". However when at big family meals (such as a relative's wedding), he is usually pressed into drinking. He only takes a small sip and tries to keep a straight face afterwards. Also reason why he hates family meals.
If anyone else presses him into drinking (say, classmates for example), the worst he'd do is spit the alcohol away to make himself clear, then leave.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 25, 2021)

Sappho is a wolftaur 
Neither of his parents is a taur. His parents were very confused


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 8, 2021)

Nexus owns many "illegal" weaponry and guns acquired from his fights and trades. I quoted the word because Nexus doesn't think they should be unlawful and doesn't care if it is...like...he just wants them, regardless what authorities say.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 8, 2021)

Annabelle's punches really hurt


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Scylla is bisexual, but I almost never bring it up. Usually I show shipping with her subordinate, Monica.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Jul 8, 2021)

I am a sammich


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Jul 8, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Sappho is a wolftaur
> Neither of his parents is a taur. His parents were very confused


Thats not your dad


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Doppeldoggo said:


> I am a sammich



I make my own sammich's tyvm.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 8, 2021)

Roland kills people for money.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 9, 2021)

Jackpot shares an ability another character has of manipulating luck.
Unfortunately unless it’s in regards to money/bets, the other person trumps his manipulation.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 9, 2021)

Annabelle gets cynical when she's moody. But she rarely ever gets moody these days.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Grief is ambidextrous.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 10, 2021)

Paws can alter her proportions to become anything from long and slink, to loafy chonk, or anything in-between. Essentially, she can actually mimic any 'style' she's depicted as, as long as her basic identity as Paws remains.


----------



## vikingbeast69 (Jul 10, 2021)

Pappy has had the same haircut since 1985. It’s a mullet. But he almost always wears a trucker cap so it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2021)

Theres been more than one pogo.
9 lives was not enough apparently.
(To be less mysterious its catto Cloning. My oc has had multiple lives. Clones and stuff :v)


----------



## Vishunei (Jul 12, 2021)

In fact- Vishunei is/I am a cynical yet sweet soul. He's/I'm _very_ fond of a gas station chain known as WaWa. Even that is an understatement.

In fantasy- He/I violently tortured and murdered one of my/his former friends.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 12, 2021)

(Technically a joke idea with my boyfriend but ima pretend it’s canon, likely develop it further to make sense story wise.)

Jackpot managed to successfully charm Kuro (my boyfriend’s sona), like rolling a nat20.
HOWEVER, at same time Kuro did the same to Jackpot.
Now they are both in love with each other and technically immune to charm/hypnotism, etc.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2021)

Buck (the "Belgian hare" rabbit) has species dysphoria and wants to be a hare, but he also has his own fursona: a black and tan Doberman pinscher called Iggy.

(My fursona has a fursona, how edgy.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Buck (the "Belgian hare" rabbit) has species dysphoria and wants to be a hare, but he also has his own fursona: a black and tan Doberman pinscher called Iggy.
> 
> (My fursona has a fursona, how edgy.)


Furception


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

Annabelle only eats fish if it's raw, or if it's solid white albacore in mayo.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 13, 2021)

rayd has a son in a different universe who's nearly identical to him in visual appearance with the same name, and will outlive him as his body doesn't age past his peak physical age.

functionally, the reason i did this was so i could basically have 2 versions of the same sona and have them both still be canon. one as an edgy fantasy galaxy surfing arch-mage, and the other as a slice-of-life mary sue. lore wise i just thought it'd be cool.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Beanie is partially deaf


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 26, 2021)

Jackpot Fact:
He’s 100 meters from your current location and approaching rapidly.
*Start running.*


----------



## PilotBug (Jul 26, 2021)

My OC's job changes as my intestate change, currently into Railroading


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

My persona cheats death and gets bored of living without her friends pretty quick. Spends trillions upon trillions of years trying to figure out how to kill herself.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 1, 2021)

The way Rimna got his scar is, when he was younger, he was caught eavesdropping on a meeting of criminal bosses. He was held down and beaten up, and they cut his face with a knife.
The monkey tells everyone who asks that he got the scar from a car crash when he was a teen,. Very few people know the truth of its origin.

Rimna's best friend is giving him mad inferiority complex and he can't hide it. Luckily for the monkey, his best friend loves him to death and doesn't use this knowledge maliciously. He's a tease about it from time to time though, especially when monke gets too cocky.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 1, 2021)

Ace is cool and handsome, unlike me c:


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 1, 2021)

Victoria got her current position by dropping her predecessor off a cliff. 

He's not dead. He's just too mangled to be a threat.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 2, 2021)

Dingbat the protoceratops collects rocks.

Not precious stones.

Just rocks.


----------



## Dawn_The_Dragon (Aug 4, 2021)

here's a little on my sona silver and his species.


*Info on Silver*
Being my main sona Silver inherits most of my real personality, he is often confidant and well spoken with a cocky attitude. (and perhaps sometimes he has been known to run his mouth, even if its not always wise)
That however does not mean he dosent have his moment of weakness however, under intense stress he has been known to 'crack' and show his more vulnerable side to his mates and perhaps close friends.

Silver when I initially came up with his design didn't not have wings, that came about when He met a dragon called Demi who would go on to become one of his first mates, even if it was short, their relationship led to Silver growing a new set of wings, tinged with Demi's signature yellow colour. sadly however Demi disappeared without notice, and left silver to deal with an intense loss which would drive him to seek out others.

During this time silver would find a pair of mates One called Ace, who would later become Amelia and their mate Sasha and the three would quickly form a strong bond, mating with Sasha would lead to Silver gaining thicker fur that helped him feel warmer at higher altitudes when flying, while mating with Amelia, would eventually lead to silver developing a secondary set of sexual characteristics (yet to be drawn), eventually they would welcome a third member to their 'pack' a rabbit named Sonja, the three currently going through life and its hardships together. with the hopes of starting a family.

*Info/Lore on Spire Wolves*
Spire Wolves are a highly adaptive sub-species of wolves that takes traits and features from other creatures that they mate with, the severity and type of trait is mostly random but its been observed that the stronger the relationship between the two 'doing the act' the more prominent or visible the trait will be, its also been shown that mating with distinct species with unique traits will often result in said unique trait passing on to the spire wolf, another influencing factor in the acquisition of traits is the desires of the spire wolf, such as wanting to fly will give them wings, or wanting to swim deep may give them gills.

Not much is known on the origin of the species however their remains have mostly been found in highland areas in Scotland and other Nordic related areas, leading other to believe they may have fought alongside Vikings in some battles for more territory, this explanation seems to fit with their rather widespread population, however it seems their numbers have dwindles to a scant few in modern years, to a point they are believed to be a myth.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)

Nexus's favorite drink is simply ice cold water.


----------



## Neiot (Aug 5, 2021)

I've yet to pin down exactly what kind of animal she is. She started as a hybrid of a mountain lion, a wolf, a cobra, and a bat, but after fifteen years of design and redesign, has since taken on manticore features. Yet, she isn't fully a manticore.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 5, 2021)

I drink about a case of tea in a week
(I like the Oi Ochoa kind ^w^)
Also this isn’t some fact I’m making up, I actually do it >:3


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 5, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> they tried to unplug me once during development.
> i҉͉̤̬͓ t̲̬a͝u͍̩̮g̢h͍̮̤̞̭t ͚̯̦͍̜t̫̖̲̝h͚͖͖͙̗ͅe̵͇̻̟̦̻ͅm̪͠ ̴̞̳͉a͕̰̜͓ͅ ̪̤͙͖h̻e̻̩̝͙͘l͏͎̝̗̤̗̰͚p̖f̗̭u̢̳̗l̢͖ ̘̜̦̥̥̯l̤͇͇̭̤ͅe̵̝̘͖͖͈̪s͍s͙͖̥̦̪̕ͅo̮̯̙͙̩͓n͖͎̹͔͓͡​View attachment 110275


I’m guessing protogen?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Victoria got her current position by dropping her predecessor off a cliff.
> 
> He's not dead. He's just too mangled to be a threat.


Actually decided to make him a proper character because I had cool story ideas

Still designing him

But sheep

Not mangled, got away with some serious injuries instead and has been in hiding since. 

Anyway yeah he was like 12 at the time too because I can't stop writing childhood trauma characters huh 

It's somewhat intentional now tho for the sake of a narrative parallel that I have in mind

I swear I'll actually write all this and stop planning obsessively at some point lmao


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 9, 2021)

He is part dragon but cannot breathe fire like a pure blooded dragon.  He has discovered that drinking a cinnamon-infused oil concoction causes a reaction in his gut so that he can belch a fireball.  The problem is that he can only ingest a small amount of the cinnamon oil at a time, enough to create three fireballs.  Three or more vials of the liquid will cause intense abdominal discomfort, flatulence and diarrhea.  
The oil was originally intended to be rubbed on hands/paws to warm them in cold weather, but Akki took a vial from the merchant and drank it instead.  That's how he discovered that he could even produce a fire-breath at all.


----------



## SolDirix (Aug 14, 2021)

My fursona can shape-shift between bipedal and quadrupedal.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

<----Bianca Moonsong is based primarily on myself. My eye color, hair color, hair style and even the direction in which my cowlick parts. Here's a random fact most don't know: In my canon, my fursona was originally a cocky human nobleman who ran afoul of an ugly, rag-wearing sorceress and was changed via powerful ritualistic magics into an anthro wolfess. On her back shoulder, she has a glowing sigil of a paw print with a human hand encircled within. The sorceress only changed him halfway so he would know what it meant to experience loneliness and body dysmorphia. Not quite wolf, and not quite human but something in between, she doesn't quite fit in with either and so took to wandering aimlessly in search of someone who wouldn't shun her or anyone who could help. She turns fully into a wolf during the full moon, and returns to an anthro afterwards.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 15, 2021)

My fursona lacks a father

It is based mostly on how irl I never had a quality father

But now I am considering in making a story about my fursona's father being lost somewhere. making him a kind of explorer and cool person who is vaguely referenced


----------



## Rimna (Aug 15, 2021)

Rimna's highly competitive. He does everything he can to be the best in his field.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

The Borderlands games greatly inspired my creation of Nexus, and I incorporate many of it's qualities to him. He has a protective shield, loves weaponry, and possesses a variety of fire, shock, and even corrosive abilities.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2021)

sometimes my hats cone shaped.


----------



## Band1t (Aug 16, 2021)

Well, I guess that she has a "sick as fuck" car, that being a 1970 AMC Rebel "Machine"


----------



## MarcBvlgari (Aug 19, 2021)

Despite being a sharp-toothed/clawed Jaguar, he's very much a Vegan.
_Let's just say - he never learned how to hunt due to being growing up where 'Hakuna Matata' continues to live and breathe._


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

He's not an accurate representation of me because he's not ass-ugly


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 19, 2021)

Bianca wields a great scythe in combat, but the edge has been entirely dulled on purpose. Despite this, it’s still pointy and more than capable of shattering bones. She prefers using it as a cudgel and tripping weapon.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 19, 2021)

Steele has double-jointed elbows. Doesn't really serve a purpose other than freaking some people out


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 19, 2021)

MarcBvlgari said:


> Despite being a sharp-toothed/clawed Jaguar, he's very much a Vegan.
> _Let's just say - he never learned how to hunt due to being growing up where 'Hakuna Matata' continues to live and breathe._


I have a Thylacoleo that's similar. He's very mindful of his own strength, and even goes as far to muzzle himself in public


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 29, 2021)

albertmort said:


> Constantine is a firefighter! I really like to imagine Constantine putting his life on the line in order to save the lives of others.


I also have a Constantine

I haven't given a definitive reason why he looks like he does

But I based his face off of fictional burn victims so uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 29, 2021)

Nexus played a significant role in helping a future company create new versions of electronic batteries for devices that lasted nearly a lifetime, reducing energy consumption requirements.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 27, 2021)

Beanie is an innocent yandere


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 27, 2021)

Iza has a thing for tall people


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

My oc wears the bandana she does because it reminds me of a canonical comfort character just enough while being too vague for most to be any the wiser to the inspiration.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 29, 2021)

Idk what to say I’m new to the fandom and don’t really know what personally to give my furrsona but I know her favorite band is Green Day and her favorite food is spicy beef ramen


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 30, 2021)

Jackpot doesn't actually like playing card games like Poker.
Only reason he does is because it's fun to make people in debt and seeing their reactions. Greed is good.

Don't bother playing against him, the house always wins one way or another, instead compliment his dice hat.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 12, 2021)

Ridley can shapeshift into several other species, one of which is a crow, but he doesn't like that one much because he's afraid of heights.


----------



## thatshapeshifthero (Nov 21, 2021)

my sona loves to eat mango smoothies and collect coins from all over the world.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

He was inspired by a headband .,.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 15, 2022)

Nexus was originally named Zero, before I decided to change it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2022)

My man got his name from the character Jin Kisaragi in the BlazBlue series, about 7-8 years or so ago, I forgot. Kinda stick with me ever since.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 15, 2022)

Kinguyakki was named for the Northern Lights, because he was found in the wintertime in a northern land, and his eyes appear to shift in tones of blue, green, gold, and sometimes pinks or purples.
He does not wear clothing and his "fur" is actually modified dragon scales.  The texture is similar to long pine needles and very tough.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 15, 2022)

Cheintaokhs have highly venomous quills. While they carry emergency  antivenom kits should they inadvertently prick someone  they also take time to trim and cap their quills with a resin that hardens. This can take the better part of a weekend and is a frequent or presumed excuse to avoid unwanted social engagements.


----------



## Kailirian (Jan 16, 2022)

Despite appearing as a very cool headed an collected individual, Kailirian has the sense of humor of a 13 year boy


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 16, 2022)

My furson has a doppelganger from another world.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's a fun fact about Savarin.
The bijou on her forehead is called "Sin of Demeanor"
It is a heart-shaped diamond that changes color, depending on others around her.
The color shows the true feelings towards Savarin herself, who is nearest to her will reflect that.
Or she can focus all thought on only one individual
At times, she carries a mirror, making, seem that she is fixing hair or may be mistaken for vanity.
But, instead of taking a look at her lovely bijou on her head.
She doesn't view it often because doing so may drive one to madness knowing such things. Also, may get a little boring after a while as well. So I would not worry about her looking at her reflection anytime soon.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 16, 2022)

IncenseAndIron said:


> What do they smell like?


My sona Natani smells like wood smoke, a side effect of his magic


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 16, 2022)

_he has no more fingerclaws_

At least on the left paw. All got ripped out and burned away.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 16, 2022)

Rimna used to be an assassin working for a black-ops organization. The worst thing the monkey's done was to perform a blood eagle on someone.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 17, 2022)

We love kissing snakes.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

She had 2 siblings who died in the middle of a restaurant due to a gang shootout, thus she has trained to track these people down and is the head of a Black OPS squad that is currently tracking this terrorist down. (My fursonas life is way more exciting than mine)


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 17, 2022)

"He loves poop, he loves to pee, he loves to crap, he loves to eat cookies, he loves to make apple pie." —Zach Hadel


----------



## space_strayCat (Feb 6, 2022)

He has 117 sons :]


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2022)

space_strayCat said:


> He has 117 sons :]


Man's been busy


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Feb 9, 2022)

Fallow plays the smallpipes, aka mini bagpipes.  Bagpipes are a bit difficult for her given her small size, but she'll bring them out on occasion as an intimidation/irritation tactic.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 9, 2022)

He's actually an alien dog, but identifies as a Scottish Terrier as that is what he most closely resembles. Proof? I have an elastic tail, and I can eat things that normal earth dogs can't, like chocolate and onions.


----------



## Echolepzy (Feb 10, 2022)

The little gem on Indie's collar is white when she's not wearing it, and it looks kinda like a moonstone. When it's close to her chest (where her Coresoul is located), concentrated bits of her magic fill the crystal, causing it to become a cyan color, start glowing, and enhance the magic that she doesn't know how to use yet. She also found her collar on the top shelf in a closet while she was messing around in an old, unused bedroom. She ended up breaking an entire box of ceramic ornaments when she tried to climb the shelves to grab it.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 13, 2022)

Ummm let's see here facts about Chad that you may or may not know if you interact with him over in the off topic thread

  1. He's based off a meme that originated in the "forum games" section of these here forums, when I finally decided to draw my own avatar that's what I wound up going with 

  2.  I don't consider Chad a legit "fursona" as I don't consider him an alternate version of myself but a separate character who as of now is the main avatar for this account.  When I was bout 12-ish or so I was the scrappy sort of kid who laughed at every fart joke and made inappropriate (yet hilarious) animations on flip note. If anything I consider him a personification of my 12 year old juvenile sense of humor, (which never left really) rather than an embodiment of my whole personality. 


  3. No, I don't look anything like him irl  (I am neither buff nor a stripper)


   4. Unlike what many people seem to believe, Chad is NOT based off of Tony the Tiger, the Frosted Flakes mascot. My biggest canon inspiration was those dancing tigers from Zootopia, which I'm surprised nobody's mentioned yet. 

    5. I actually have 2 different origin stories for Chad's character. The mainstream lighthearted one is that Chad's parents immigrated from their natural habitat and worked at a zoo to put Chad through college. Chad wanted to be an actor, so he went off to Hollywood to go to acting school and ...well...  things went in a different direction then planned, and Chad wound up as a delivery boy for DOM-ino's.  Now Chad has to hide his current employment from his parents cause otherwise it would be awkward. 

     But I actually have a 2nd origin story which I've never mentioned in the forums (or anywhere cause it's still in my head) that's a lot darker and goes into some really heavy stuff. But I haven't written that one yet cause as of now Chad is the ignorant naive goofball that you all know and cringe at.


----------



## Pavally (Feb 19, 2022)

When winter hits Pavel slows down real bad trying to hold off hibernation, a natural trait kept from uncivil time in my world. Many other species keep traits like these.
Another example would be Alice a Fancy rat that needs to cuddle something when sleeping do to social instincts.


----------

